# made in china, printed in the USA. private label



## jsny (Jan 30, 2012)

my girlfriend purchased a ladies Medium v-neck shirt from sevenly.org it's a 60/40 blend, feels like a 4.2oz or less and is a private label printed shirt. no tags, not a tear away or cut away. NO RN number either anywhere on the shirt.

the question i'm trying to figure out is where they buy from?

any idea's?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

jsny said:


> my girlfriend purchased a ladies Medium v-neck shirt from sevenly.org it's a 60/40 blend, feels like a 4.2oz or less and is a private label printed shirt. no tags, not a tear away or cut away. NO RN number either anywhere on the shirt.
> 
> the question i'm trying to figure out is where they buy from?
> 
> any idea's?


Sorry I can't be of any help, but a private printed label, no tags, and no RN number, no possible way we can tell you where they buy them from. The only ones that would no that information is the person that is selling it.


----------



## jsny (Jan 30, 2012)

bummer. well, does anyone have information on t-shirts manufactured in china? any quality issues? i can imagine the pro's are they are cheaper, and there may be a backlash from some people regarding utilization of sweat shops etc.

what is the minimum quantity to purchase them? the sites i've looked into have a 500 piece minimum at best. some even 1000-5000 minimum.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

jsny said:


> bummer. well, does anyone have information on t-shirts manufactured in china? any quality issues? i can imagine the pro's are they are cheaper, and there may be a backlash from some people regarding utilization of sweat shops etc.
> 
> what is the minimum quantity to purchase them? the sites i've looked into have a 500 piece minimum at best. some even 1000-5000 minimum.


In my opinion, to order cheap from China isn't the only reason for your consideration. To get what you exactly need at a reasonable price is always right wherever the manufacturer from. I'd like to help for any questions about manufacturing from China. 

-bill


----------



## skwilliams (Nov 19, 2012)

Sevenly? anyone have any new info on there shirts?


----------



## skwilliams (Nov 19, 2012)

so i email Sevenly and just asked if they could tell me. here what they said.

Hi Steven,

We get all of our shirts from Bella/Canvas Co. 

- Bryan

"World change is how we roll." 

Bryan Bolanos 
Director of Co-Giver Support


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

What I find interesting and I know it an older post is that there is no RN#. I thought that was required along with care instructions for sale in the US


----------



## skwilliams (Nov 19, 2012)

i'm new to the game im not sure what a RN# is?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Registered Identification Number Database. I've always thought it was required but I guess its not as long as company info is on there. But care instructions are no matter what other info is on garment.


----------



## Mycolorseps (Feb 18, 2013)

one name comes to mind
Tultex
most of that stuff is made in asia
tear away labels
compares itself to Canvas/AA to a degree

look up TSC Apparel


----------

